# مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏



## Coptic Princess (31 أغسطس 2007)

*مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

(( مواليد شهر يناير ))

السمات المميزة لهذه المرأة:
هذه المرأة ساحرة تجذب إليها الأنظار 
أينما كانت ، لهذا ينبغي أن تحذر من جمالها الذي يجلب لها الكثير من 
المضايقات..لكنها قوية، حازمة، تفكر بعقل و منطق ، متمسكة بالتقاليد 
،بسيطة في ملابسها، عفيفة النفس ، تعيش عمراً طويلاً..تكره الكذب التجديد.. 
انفعالاتها الداخلية لا تظهر على وجهها و لا يبدو عليها الحزن أو 
الفرح..فهي بطبيعتها كتومة، يمكنك ائتمانها على أسرارك..و هي دقيقة 
رقيقة مؤدبة، تحب الجميع و تعمل حساب كل شيء ..حتى أدق 
التفاصيلات..تتمهل قبل أي قرار تتخذه،و بخاصة قرار الزواج فهي تأخذ تكبراً على 
التيسط معهم ، لكن من يعرفها جيداً يعرف أنها تقول الكلمة المناسبة 
في الوقت المناسب و للشخص المناسب!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((مواليد شهر فبراير ))

هذه المرأة اجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على 
اختلاف ميولهم و أهدافهم و ثقافاتهم، 
و هي في نفس الوقت تميل للهدوء 
و تقدر المشاعر الرومانسية الرقيقة و تتميز باستقلالية الرأي..تعشق 
الطبيعة و الحياة الفطرية،تحب العطاء و هي شديدة الانفعال أحيانا،ً و 
لكن انفعالاتها دائما ًمؤقتة، تبدأ بصورة مفاجئة-هكذا دون أي مقدمات- 
و تنتهي بنفس الصورة لبساطة و تلقائية روحها التي تمتاز أيضاً بالخجل 
و الحياء الشديدين و التدين..و تكون عادة محافظة اجتماعياً..
تملك 
قدراً عاليًا من السيطرة على النفس و ضبط الأعصاب.. 
قدرتها على العطاء دائماً في ازدياد لأنها عاطفية بالفطرة ، تميل إلى 
الرومانسية الحالمة في معظم الأحيان. 
شعارها "افعل ما تريد،مما لا يرفضه المجتمع" فهي تتصرف على سجيتها و 
في هدوء يصل إلى حد الغموض أحيانا.ً و تتميز بشخصية مستقلة و دأبها 
في العمل يكسبها مكانة خاصة.. 
تحب الناس، تمتاز بالحساسيه المفرطة و القلب الرقيق و الذكاء الحاد 
معا،ً لو أتاحت لنفسها الوقت الكافي فهي تنجز أعمالها على أكمل وجه.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر مارس ))

هذه المرأه مثال للسحر و الجاذبية..باهرة الجمال حقاً وذكية..
تحب 
العلم ...تهتم بدراسة اللغات الأجنبية و كثرة النشاط و القوة .. 
معروفة بصواب الرأي، لكنها قد تكون قاسية القلب أحياناً......... 
ليست في حاجه إلى من يحثها على العمل فهي مشغولة على الدوام به، لا 
يمكن أن تراها في حالة كسل، سريعة الحركة، جميلة الطلعة..
باختصار هي 
قطعه غنية رائعة يتطلع المرء إليها طويلاً ليملأ عينيه من جمالها. 
فياضة الحيوية، و يبدو هذا في كل حركة من حركاتها الرشيقة..فهي تجذب 
الآخرين بنضارة بشرتها الوردية و كياستها و لباقتها في التعامل 
ورقتها في كلامها . 
و هي تحافظ على هذه الصفات الجميلة حتى آخر يوم في حياتها.. 
بالآخرين، أشبه بثرثرة الأطفال معظمها تظاهر و استعراض لجذب الإنتباه... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر إبريل ))

هذه المرأه ذكيه فطنة..حادة الملاحظة. اجتماعيه محبة للناس، سهلة 
التكيف معهم بشرط أن يكونوا بسطاء و صادقين مع أنفسهم و بعيدين عن الإدعاء و التملق. 
عبثاً تحاول وعظها أو إقناعها لأنها لا تتأثر بالمنطق، لكنها تفرق 
بين الخطأ و الصواب،جريئة عصبية..لا تستسلم أبدا ًللأوهام أو 
الأحلام، فهي تعتني جداً بجمالها و مظهرها..
و لا تتنازل أبداً من مركز الصدارة. و هي مشهورة بكثرة 
الإنفاق و تبديد المال، تحب الثياب الجميلة.. مغرمة بالرفاهية و 
الترف و أي شيء قد يبلغ الكمال.. 
الغيرة هي عدوتها اللدود، و قد تدمر مستقبلها و سعادتها..فهي في 
منتهى الصراحة..لا تعرف الكذب أبداً،حادة الذكاء.. سريعة البديهة، 
تفهم الأمور بسرعة و من نظرة واحدة، سريعة التفكير و إصدار القرار وكذلك في تنفيذه، 
تعشق الحرية و الإنطلاق و الذهاب إلى كل مكان مما يجعل الإشاعات 
تنتشر حولها، أعصابها دائماً قلقة متوترة*. *
*~~~~~~~~~~~~*
((مواليد شهر مايو ))

هذه المرأة لا تستطيع التنازل عنها، إنها جميلة مرحة تنظر إلى الحياة 
بمنظار وردي، تزرع البهجة في روحك، تجعل التفاؤل يتسلل إلى مسامك 
مهما كانت كآبتك فهي قمة في الحنان ورفاهية الحس، تقدم العون للجميع.. 
تحقق نجاحات في جميع مراحل عمرها، واعية بعيدة النظر. لها قدرة فائقة 
على تحويل كل شيء و أي شيء من الفشل إلى النجاح، أفكارها متجددة و خلاقة 
وحياتها مسالمة جميلة. 
تفتقد إلى القرار الصائب، و التردد هو عيبها الأساسي ، تخشى أن يتأثر 
رأيها بأي شيء و لأي شيء، و لهدا تميل للتغير الدائم،رغم قدرتها على 
تنظيم أفكارها و تحديد ما تريده بدقة..فضولية، دائمة السؤال، سريعة الاستيعاب، 
لديها ذاكرة فوتوغرافية، تسمع و تسجل ما يقال لها في ذاكرتها.. 
تلفت النظر بطريقة تفكيرها العلمية المنطقية..تمتاز بسلامة الذوق و 
على الأخص في إنتقاء الألوان البديعة.. 
تميل للكسل و لا تريد أن تتعب نفسها أو ترهق جسدها في العمل أياً كان نوعه.. 
لا تعرف الأنانية، لديها القدرة على الإمساك بزمام الأمور في مجال 
العمل، و من الصعب جداً أن تجدها مستسلمة لأي قوى خارجيه أو تخضع لسواها.. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر يونيو ))

هذه المرأة جميلة، سعيدة الحظ، مغرمة بالألوان والزهور وبالطبيعة 
والفنون....... عواطفها حارة بالرغم من تقلبها وهوائيتها مما يجعلها تبدو 
باردة الإحساس بعض الشيء. واقعية لا يغرها الكلام العطفي ومعسول 
القول، فهي تحب بعقلها لا بقلبها ، تعشق المال إلا أنها تقطر أحيانا 
في المصاريف بما يشبه البخل..و ابتسامتها تفتح لها الكثير من 
الأبواب، لهذا فهي تخسر الكثير عندما تكف عن أن تكون بشوشة الوجه 
جذابة الحديث.. تحب الحيوانات الأليفة غالصيرة و غالباً ما يكون في 
دارها قفص للطيور المفردة . 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((مواليد شهر يوليو))

هذه المرأة متفائلة دائماً..ثابتة الرأي..تهوى المغامرات الصعبة..لا 
تتبدل آراؤها مهما تقلبت الظروف..و تصرفاتها عموماً تتسم بالخجل و 
التهذيب..تصدق بسهولة شديدة كل ما يقال لها..تقف إلى جانب أصدقائها 
في كل المواقف وخاصة أصعبها ، جميلة الخلق .........كثيرة النشاط .. مجدة 
في العمل .. وتنجح أحياناً في المكر و الخداع 
قد تكون عصبية خيالية مع نفسها وتميل إلى الوحدة والحزن، وتنسى 
الاهتمام بصحتها ، المرأة تعتمد على نفسها ، وتضحي في سبيل سعادة 
وراحة من حولها ..، ناعمة .......جميلة..كسولة بعض الشيء.. لا تبالغ في
مظاهرها الخارجية ..، قادرة على ترجمة أحا سيسها كلاماً واضحاً..وهذا 
أفضل لها كثيراً..لأن الناس دائماً يحاولون استغلال صحتها ... يجب 
ألا تحمل حالتها النفسية أي ضغط من أي نوع .. إذا ما شعرت بأي اختناق 
أو ضيق من حولها يجب أن تقول بمنتهى الصراحة.. "كفى"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((مواليد شهر أغسطس ))

صلبة الرأي ، لا تستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب 
الكثير من المشكلات،كربمة تحب الخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، 
، حساسة، لها تقاطيع حادة و ملامح قوية.. بشوشة الوجه تجذب لها 
الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلو لها، و من 
الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي متعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل 
إلى النوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها و 
أناقتها
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر سبتمبر )) 

كثيرة الحياء..طاهرة.........نقية..حسنة الخلق، شديدة الذكاء و العاطفة، 
هادئة متحفظة في تصرفاتها موزونة العقل والحكمة، مخلصة لا تسمح لأحد 
أن يهينها أو يقلل من شأنها..تحب الرجل الأنيق المنظم و تكره الرجل 
الكذاب و تراه ثعبانًا سام الأنياب..واقعية لا تترك نفسها للأحلام، 
تنفق مالها بحكمة.. 
علاقتها بربها قوية و إيمانها به كأنها تراه ينير طريقها دائماً و 
نادراً ما يمسها سوء....دقيقة في كل شيء و الويل لمن يحاول أن 
يغشها..صوتها ناعم يدل على الفهم و الصدق و الحكمة..تبحث عن عيوب 
الناس و تتعرض لهم بالنقد و هي تظن أنها تسدي لهم نصيحة غالية. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر أكتوبر ))

جميلة..ساحرة..لا تعترف بالسن..تحب استعمال الزينة..ذكية..تحب العلم و الدراسة. 
متألقة..ذات موهبه تجارية منذ صغرها..لهذا تصل إلى الثروة و الغنى في 
وقت قصير، قوية، عنيدة..تحب السيطرة..صعبة الإقناع لكنها شديدة 
العاطفة، ولديها غريزة أنثوية قوية، غامضة، فاتنة. 
تعرف شخصية المرء بمجرد رؤيته،و لهذا فهي قادرة على أن تمنح كل إنسان 
الكلام الذي يناسبه و من ثم تخترق القلوب بيسر و سهولة، هذا بالإضافة 
إلى طريقتها الناعمة الواثقة في الحديث..شديدة الإسراف و التبذير... 
و طريقة صرفها للمال تدل على عدم اهتمام ولا مبالاة بقيمته..آية في 
الأناقة، تغالي في الحب..كما تغالي في الكره..و تحتقر كل شيء لا 
تستطيع إنجازه.......لا تقبل بأن يتدخل أحد في حياتها الخاصة مهما كانت 
مكانته..لا تخدع بسهولة و تشم رائحة الكذب من بعيد..تحب الصدق و 
الحق،و لا تبالي بسوء فهم الأصدقاء لها.. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

((مواليد شهر نوفمبر ))

صاحبة إرادة قوية.. تعشق الاستقلال..عقلها يسبق عمرها وينتظرها 
مستقبل مرموق، تتمتع بضمير حي .. تبني مشاريعها على أسس 
متينة..وروابطها الأسرية قوية، فهي قادرة على بناء بيت عظيم مفعم 
بالسعادة والهناء. 
رياضية جدًا..أخلاقها..وجسمها..تحب التعاون مع الآخرين في حل 
مشكلاتهم ...مخلصة..تضحي من أجل الآخرين..لديها أعماق عاطفية 
ساحرة.وفاتنة..لا تقبل الأعمال الرديئة و لا تحترمها. مولعة بالحرية 
وتكره أي نظام أو قانون، تميل إلى السفر..خيالية..صعبة 
الإقناع........لديها أنوثة فواحة و غريزة قوية..عنيدة و مسيطرة. 
ذاكرتها قوية، عقلها جبار، صريحة مع نفسها وصادقة مع الآخرين..لها 
حيوية و نشاط فائقين.. 
تتمتع بروح قتالية و تميل إلى الإسراف بطبيعتها، عندما تريد شيئاً 
تصمم عليه و تنجزه بجدارة..ملتزمة أمام نفسها و أمام الآخرين أحياناً 
مما قد يصيبها بالإحساس الزائد بالعظمة... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
((مواليد شهر ديسمبر ))

تتميز بنظرتها المتفتحة على الحياة و هي الأكثر شعبية، و تتوقع من 
الجميع البراعة و الحكمة.. قوة إرادتها تساعدها على تحمل الضغوط بقوة 
و عزم، صبورة جداً، حساسة إلى درجة كبيرة.. تحيط الآخرين بالحب و 
الحنان..قد تندم بعض الأحيان على الأشياء التي تدفع ثمنها بسبب زلة 
لسان فيجب أن تحاول دائماً الحفاظ على الهدوء و الصمت كلما أمكن.. من 
أخطر عيوبها سرعة نفاد صبرها و مللها الدائم.. مرحة تفتح قلبها للجميع 
في يسر و بساطة.. تظل شابة مهما تقدم بها العمر..تكره الكذب و 
الكذابين، لا تتردد في قول الحق مهما كلفها ذلك من تضحيات. 
عاطفتها مشتعلة دائمًا، و أحياناً تفقد السيطرة على أعصابها.. تبحث عن 
التحدي الصعب، منطلقة اجتماعياً و دائرة علاقاتها متسعة و مفتوحة في 
انتظار أصدقاء جدد، أكثر مشكلاتها تكون بسبب الغيرة و كثرة الحاقدين 
و الحاسدين حولها في كل مكان لأنها ذات قلب أبيض... تتحدث بعذوبة و 
صراحة، تثير غيرة بقية النساء، واضحة، أنيقة في بساطة، متألقة 
عاطفياً..
باختصار هي مثال للجاذبية..الوضوح..الواقعية، الاعتزاز و ... 
الثقة بالنفس

:new5::new5::new5:​


----------



## candy shop (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا Coptic_Princess

انا مواليد يناير ولقيت فى كتير صح​


----------



## *malk (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

شكراااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع
انا من مواليد شهر اكتوبر


----------



## lousa188114 (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

شكرا يا كوبتك برنسس علي الموضوع الذيذ 
 انا من مواليد اغسطس ولقيت معظمة صح


----------



## vetaa (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيس
انا فى (نوفمبر)
فى حاجات صح
وفى حاجات يعنى مش تمام اوى
بس بجد تسلم الايادى


----------



## *sara* (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

*عفواا بس شو العلاااقه بين الشهر و الشخصيه ..؟!!!*


----------



## Coptic Princess (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*Re: رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*



*sara* قال:


> *عفواا بس شو العلاااقه بين الشهر و الشخصيه ..؟!!!*


 
سلام المسيح اختي الحبيبه​ 
الموضوع ده للترفيه مش اكتر..لكن اعتقد انه حقيقي نوعا ما لانه يرتبط بلابراج و النجوم..بس ده مش بيوحي للشعوذه ولا قرأه الطالع 
و شكرا علي مرورك علي اي حال​ 
سلام المسيح ملك السلام لكل اولاد السلام​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

_*انا شهر يونيو تخيلو كل كلمة صح فعلا 

غريبة على كل حال مشكور​*_


----------



## veronika (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

انا شهر اكتوبر 
و بجد كله صح 
ميرسي يا كوبتك برينسس وربنا يباركك الموضوع حلو اووووووي


----------



## yes_its_me (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## sosana (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع ده يا coptic  princess



> ((مواليد شهر فبراير ))
> 
> هذه المرأة اجتماعية قادرة على التعامل مع جميع أنواع البشر على
> اختلاف ميولهم و أهدافهم و ثقافاتهم،
> ...


كل كلمة اتقالت مظبوطة و مية مية


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

((مواليد شهر أغسطس ))

صلبة الرأي ، لا تستلم بسهولة ، الكلمة دائماً هي كلمتها مما يسبب 
الكثير من المشكلات،كربمة تحب الخير وتقدمة للمحيطين بها بلا حساب، 
، حساسة، لها تقاطيع حادة و ملامح قوية.. بشوشة الوجه تجذب لها 
الآخرين بمجاملتها للمحيطين بها، تفعل كل شيء كما يحلو لها، و من 
الأفضل ألا ينصحها أحد بفعل شيىء، فهي متعصبة لرأيها..كسولة، تميل 
إلى النوم و البلادة، تختال في مشيتها و تهتم كثيراً بمظهرها و 
أناقتها


مين قال كدة
فى جوسيس فى المنتدى
:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem​انى بهزر
شكر للموضوع بس مش كل الكلام دا مظبوط​


----------



## koko_nana (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

انا شهر يوليو 
مش كل الكلام صح ومش كله الغلط
بس الغريب فى الموضوع ان الكلام متناقض يعنى مثلا مرة يقول كثيرة النشاط وبعدها بيقول تميل للكسل ومرة تانى يقول انها متفائلة وبعدها يقول انها تميل للحزن وتقريبا كل الصفات عكس بعضها


----------



## red_pansy (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

ميرسى اولا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك
انا شهر يوليو
وبجد كل كلمه اتكتبت مظبوطه​


----------



## magdyspider@hotmail.com (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

شكرا لك اخى الحبيب على الموضوع الشيق ولك تحياتى واتمنى مواضيع منك اكثر


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

سلام ونعمة اميرتنا القبطية,,,,

طبعاا واضح ان كل الردود  من العنصر الانثوي بشكل عام...................
لكن دة ما يمنعش ان ممكن الراجل يستفيد منة علي اساس اني اشوف احلي شهر في
المواصفات بعدين اختار شريكة حياتي علي الشهر دة

ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك بكل نعمة سمائية


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مواصفات المراة حسب شهور الميلاد‏*

قرات الزوجه عن شهر اغسطس ميلاد زوجتى

 كلام حلو جداا وحقيقى ماعدا الاملر امرها ,, المحبه بيننا

شكرا لموضوعك رائع

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------

